# Remote Code for a Emerson 32" LCD HDTV with Digital Tuner, LC320EM8



## astayton

I just bought a Emerson 32" LCD HDTV with Digital Tuner, LC320EM8 and can't get the remote to work. I have a DirecTV (Model #) RC-24 remote. Any one else have this tv ?

Thanks


----------



## Edmund

No, the rc24 doesn't have a code for this set. I have two owners of this model on different boards who have upgraded their remote to the rc64 and still didn't find a code.


----------



## astayton

Well that kind of sucks, but not to much I can do.

Guess i might take the set back and get something different.


----------



## dervari

Have you tried Funai codes? One for all had to download a new Funai into my remote for it to work with this TV.


----------



## martin63

Did anyone have any luck finding a code for this tv?


----------



## Edmund

There isn't remote made, universal or oem that has preset code for the currentv emerson & sylvania models, sorry you need an aftermaket learning universal remote or PC upgradeable like the Harmony line, then use the emerson tv remote to teach the learning remote that commands.


----------



## martin63

Scre* that. I'm taking this stupid tv back.

Thanks!


----------



## dendewro

I have the same Emerson digital TV. My remote stopped working. I tried to find a code that would work with my DVD player remote with no luck. I decided if it was broke, it wouldn't hurt to take it apart to see if there was anything loose inside. What I found was some thick Coke syrup in it. Probably spilled by grandchildren. I put some alcohol in a 409 bottle and rinsed it out real good, then I used Q-tips wipe it out. Then I let it air dry for about 20 minutes. I reassembled it, and it worked like a brand new one.


----------



## dendewro

Also try this.
1.Take the batteries out. 2. Press each button one at a time for a couple of seconds with batteries removed. Make sure you do all buttons. Put fresh batteries back in. Try the remote.


----------



## vinnyroo

i saw in walmart the emerson and sylvania tv's looked the same so after no emerson codes worked i tried the sylvania code
11864 and it worked!!


----------



## Edmund

Yes, code 11864 is only in the rc65 remotes which didn't exist at the start of this thread back in '07.


----------

